# Does anyone make a good, possibly near perfect upright?



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I want to buy more uprights for my sillosock spread. Currently we've been using deadly's and northwinds, but the deadly's are bulky and weigh approximately 300 pounds a piece, and the northwinds take a gale force wind to stand up. I've hunted over sillosock uprights and watched them wave and whip in a 10 mph wind plus they don't have blues. I'm almost tempted to buy more northwinds because they are cheaper and seem to have the least downside. I'm willing to try something else, but I'm definitely not willing to spend more than 100 dollars a dozen for socks. Right now I'm looking at Sillosocks or Northwinds, someone try and convince me one way or another.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys use a quad dont you? I think it is tuff to beat the deadly. If your running a 1000 decoys that is still only two deadly decoy bags with 60 decoys per bag to get you over 10% up rights. If your using a quad and not carrying everything into the field I would have a hard time not using the deadlys.

The only other thing would be to get the white rock decoy stakes and convert all your northwinds over. My other thought would be to buy some sillo chest decoys from Jim Jones. They dont wave all over from the wind as bad as the standard sill sock uprights, because they have a little more weight in the body. Plus the hard core heads that are on them look consideribly better then standard upright heads. www.prariewinddecoys.com is the website.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm probably not going to be using a quad this year, sunk a 500 up to the headlights and have no desire to do that again. I have broken a lot of plastic stakes on my northwinds, and a lot of those tiny metal gromets on the deadly's. I think there is still a market for someone to put out an economical, durable windsock.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

goosebusters said:


> I think there is still a market for someone to put out an economical, durable windsock.


I agree!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

How did you break a gromet on a deadly? I had them for a 4 seasons and never broke one? Anyways you must have been in some stuff if you sunk a 4 wheeler that bad. Stay to the high ground man!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> How did you break a gromet on a deadly? I had them for a 4 seasons and never broke one? Anyways you must have been in some stuff if you sunk a 4 wheeler that bad. Stay to the high ground man!


I would like to know the answer to this also,I don't think I have ever seen a broken grommets?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I use a northwind style bag with a fiberglass stake and support. I just use a northwind head but you could put on any type of head you wanted to screw on and they break down for storage. I can put a lot of them in a rubbermaid, its a pretty slick rig compared to some of the other headed windsock options.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

Check out -Green Bay Windsock Decoys at
http://windsockdecoys.com/index.html

Great decoys at a very good price.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

goosehunter333 said:


> Check out -Green Bay Windsock Decoys at
> http://windsockdecoys.com/index.html
> 
> Great decoys at a very good price.


Same place I got my stuff from. Have them set it up so they collapse, works slick, I just put 50 in a tote with lots of extra room.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

[quoteI've hunted over sillosock uprights and..................... plus they don't have blues.][/quote]According to the NoDak Store,they do make them. Deadlys are by far the best upright windsock decoy on the market right now in looks. However,ya add in the solid head and the backbone support thingy,and I'll take the Sillosock 3Ds now. We have 10dz.-12dz. Deadly uprights right now and I will not buy anymore cause of their weight/bulkiness issues(I'm dreading lugging them things this spring). Figure out a lightweight backbone support and a Sillosock 3D head style with the look of the Deadly blues and I'b be all over them.

Alex


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> How did you break a gromet on a deadly? I had them for a 4 seasons and never broke one? Anyways you must have been in some stuff if you sunk a 4 wheeler that bad. Stay to the high ground man!


We haven't broke grommets, that little metal clip thing that holds up the sock and support. Maybe they don't use those anymore, but the ones we have had a little metal clip that went around the stake to hold up the body, most are now held by electrical tape or some other jimmy-rig method.

Sunk the fourwheeler trying to drive into a plowed field with sheetwater in the middle. It was late in the year and all the frost was pushing out of the ground and we didn't realize that pretty much the entire field was flooded. Anyways, it pretty much turned to quicksand, every step we would sink up to our knees. It was a miserable hunt. We got there at 2am, got stuck, got the four wheeler out at 6am, tried to setup a couple hundred dekes to salvage the day, shot 6 or so birds, filled all our guns with mud and left. Also, got checked by a game warden at the end of it, who laughed at us. Its not the field to the left, it was one about a mile down the prairie trail.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

They don't use the metal clips anymore,now it's rubber tubing to hold them up. I actually prefer the metal clip ones over the tubing. We would lose a couple metal clips each spring but they were easily replaced while adjusting decoys or picking up birds.

Alex


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My first 5 dozen Deadlys had the metal clip. I just called Deadly and they sent me replacment tubing for a couple buck. I would call and get those it makes all the differance in the world on the Deadlys.


----------

